# anyone really really good at Dreamweaver MX? I need help with...



## arielrose24 (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone really good at dreamweaver mx? 

I have been trying to figure out how to password protect some pages. 

Someone said my hosting service should have a password generator but I can't find one on it. I use register.com for hosting.

If anyone can please help I would really appreciate it!

Thanks!
-Rose


----------



## Thraïn (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi Rose,

1) I've taken a look at register.com and the basic hosting supports php, cgi-bin and perl. You could write a login page in PHP and redirect the visitors to it whenever they want to see the pages you want to protect.

2) You could use http security: .htaccess file see: http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/htaccess3.shtml

3) You could use javascript, but that's not safe (but if your visitors doesn't know anything about computers, they won't see).

4) It is not possible in Dreamweaver if that's your question (nothing build-in; you can write php in dreamweaver of course)

Can you explain a little bit more what you want to do exactly?


----------

